# What rifle caliber would the Russians use if they invaded the US?



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have been hearing a lot about tensions between the US and Russia in the news lately. 

I just read a news report about 100 Russian mercenaries attacking a US-held base in Syria last week. 

If the Russians decided to do something crazy like launch a nuke above the sky cause a EMP and take out our power grid and invade the US on the ground would they use the 7.62x39 Soviet or the 5.45x39? Or a combination of both?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about tensions between the US and Russia in the news lately.
> 
> I just read a news report about 100 Russian mercenaries attacking a US-held base in Syria last week.
> 
> If the Russians decided to do something crazy like launch a nuke above the sky cause a EMP and take out our power grid and invade the US on the ground would they use the 7.62x39 Soviet or the 5.45x39? Or a combination of both?


our submarines would also launch on them... so they would be using the Mark-101 bow launch arrow and the M-123 hand held sword


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about tensions between the US and Russia in the news lately.
> 
> I just read a news report about 100 Russian mercenaries attacking a US-held base in Syria last week.
> 
> If the Russians decided to do something crazy like launch a nuke above the sky cause a EMP and take out our power grid and invade the US on the ground would they use the 7.62x39 Soviet or the 5.45x39? Or a combination of both?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Who cares? If somebody is shooting at you, do you really care what caliber the projectile is?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Those scary Russians are going to get you :vs_laugh:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

TG said:


> Those scary Russians are going to get you :vs_laugh:


Let's be honest... some Russians are pretty scary.
:vs_smirk:

And some are scary pretty.
:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Those scary Russians are going to get you :vs_laugh:


I think we all want to surrender to you. :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

When the USSR invaded the US mainland in 1984, I believe it was the 7.62. The Russians would probably use the 5.45 now since they don’t have the capital they once had.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

When you want to cry, just laugh. - Russian saying.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Let's be honest... some Russians are pretty scary.
> :vs_smirk:


I agree. Vlad's trigger discipline scares the crap outta' me.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Блин.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about tensions between the US and Russia in the news lately.
> 
> I just read a news report about 100 Russian mercenaries attacking a US-held base in Syria last week.
> 
> If the Russians decided to do something crazy like launch a nuke above the sky cause a EMP and take out our power grid and invade the US on the ground would they use the 7.62x39 Soviet or the 5.45x39? Or a combination of both?


Why are you wondering?

Are you looking at body armor? I don't know anything about body armor but this is the only plausible reason you would ask this.


----------



## Ragnarök (Aug 4, 2014)

https://www.bodyarmornews.com/officer-shot-at-with-ak-47-and-saved-by-bullet-proof-vest/


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

In a nutshell, . . . ain't gonna happen.

Russia does not have a navy big enough to put enough boots on the ground to make it work.

Russia does not have an air force big enough to put enough boots on the ground to make it work.

Russia does not have a supply chain big enough to back up the boots on the ground if they could make it work.

Why, . . . the Atlantic Ocean and the Pacific Ocean. 

Russia can invade and probably conquer everything from Norway to South Vietnam, . . . Germany to South Africa, . . . cause they can go on the ground. Put em on the high seas or in the air, . . . to use an oft bandied about word these days, . . . no enough "infrastructure" to do the job.

Besides that, . . . Russia does not want to come up against a 100 million man army that will hide behind every McDonalds, . . . Walmart, . . . or the roof tops of the Target stores, . . . picking them off like the Germans did to the Roman legions some 1600 or so years ago.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In my opinion, I think the ****** and russkies will expect those running this country will just hand over control.

We do have plenty of traitors within the beltway that would try to get it done, even just to advance their own political stature.
@dwight55, I think we would come up short on the 100 million, too many snowflake and sanders followers, sad but true.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> I have been hearing a lot about tensions between the US and Russia in the news lately.
> 
> I just read a news report about 100 Russian mercenaries attacking a US-held base in Syria last week.
> 
> If the Russians decided to do something crazy like launch a nuke above the sky cause a EMP and take out our power grid and invade the US on the ground would they use the 7.62x39 Soviet or the 5.45x39? Or a combination of both?


If I was a devious Ruskie..I would vote for both.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys assume that Russians actually want your country.. all with your feminazis, metrosexuals, your race wars and riots and the rest. No thank you, enjoy it yourselves lol


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

The reason I'm asking is because if the Russians invade with 5.45x39 I would want a rifle chambered in 5.45x39. That way I can steal their ammo after they invade and find it on dead troops


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Who cares what caliber they are using? In the interest of international relations and good will, I am surrendering. :devil:

ATTACH=CONFIG]69378[/ATTACH]


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> Who cares what caliber they are using? In the interest of international relations and good will, I am surrendering. :devil:
> 
> ATTACH=CONFIG]69378[/ATTACH]


I am attacking the threat from another direction and single handedly taking out their army ...... I am ordering Russian mail order brides by pairs!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> I am attacking the threat from another direction and single handedly taking out their army ...... I am ordering Russian mail order brides by pairs!


You'd be so lucky haha
This thread is too funny lol

I'm heartbroken to see topics like the OP and others posted recently, humor helps a little.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

We need to worry more about loonies shooting up schools & killing kids, than about one superpower invading another. As @TG says, what the hell would Russia want with our country? Hell, they couldn't subdue Afghanistan which is right in their corner of the world. You really think they would try to subdue us, a world away, with our military & millions of guns in the hands of civilians?

War between superpowers is not in their economic best interest anymore with the global economy. Now the threat of war is what makes politicians & their swamp dwelling buddies rich & powerful. So expect constant threats from both sides. Don't fear the Russians. Fear the politicians from both countries.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

TG said:


> You'd be so lucky haha
> This thread is too funny lol
> 
> I'm heartbroken to see topics like the OP and others posted recently, humor helps a little.


TG .... you are too predictable! The mail order bride humor brings you out everytime! Glad you can smile, I am only funnin'. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well, . . . sometimes that mail order bride stuff ain't all bad.

I opened a letter from my mom standing by my rack in RVN, . . . about November of 1966, . . . a little picture fell out of it, . . . looked like some young school girl, . . . maybe a sophomore in HS. In the letter, . . . Mom said "I want you to meet her when you come home".

I met her at my mother's insistence, . . . in August of '67, . . . we got married in July of '68, . . . will celebrate 50 years this summer if all goes well. 

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

5.56 x 39. How ever if your scrounging ammo from the dead, plenty of rifles will be available too.

The only invasion we have is the importation of millions off illegals that want welfare and do not assimilate.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> TG .... you are too predictable! The mail order bride humor brings you out everytime! Glad you can smile, I am only funnin'. :tango_face_grin:


I know 
Thanks to my accent, stupid men always ask me if I was a mail order bride, which I never was... but yes, it makes me crazy! :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The thread is really a moot point. Of course the Ruskies and Chinese would love to invade and take over the U.S. The ultimate deterrent in nukes, prevents that.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> The thread is really a moot point. Of course the Ruskies and Chinese would love to invade and take over the U.S. The ultimate deterrent in nukes, prevents that.


What possible benefit would anyone gain from invading US? haha You guys are crazy to assume anyone would want to actually take over your country with all of her problems.
Your biggest threat is your own government.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> What possible benefit would anyone gain from invading US? haha You guys are crazy to assume anyone would want to actually take over your country with all of her problems.
> Your biggest threat is your own government.


Two obvious reasons. First to take out a superpower that you have been at odds with for decades. Second, resources of course. The U.S. will be the #1 producer of oil and natural gas by next year, not to mention other resources. You actually do not think that Putin would pounce at a chance? Of course he would.
Yes we do have traitors in our govt and other places as well. Threats both foreign and domestic.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

_The Russians are coming!!! The Russians are coming!!!!__ AAAhhhhh!_


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I think that most Russians are good people just like most Americans, but we have problems with who we have in charge.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Two obvious reasons. First to take out a superpower that you have been at odds with for decades. Second, resources of course. The U.S. will be the #1 producer of oil and natural gas by next year, not to mention other resources. You actually do not think that Putin would pounce at a chance? Of course he would.
> Yes we do have traitors in our govt and other places as well. Threats both foreign and domestic.


Chine owns a portion of your economy, US has a large military but really not worth taking on, your government is slowly destroying your own country, there is absolutely no need to invade. Your resources are not worth going to war over. Nothing is.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> Chine owns a portion of your economy, US has a large military but really not worth taking on, your government is slowly destroying your own country, there is absolutely no need to invade. Your resources are not worth going to war over. Nothing is.


You are mostly correct, but destroying a traditional enemy and resources are historically big reasons for invasion and war.
Those that do not learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

TG said:


> Your biggest threat is your own government.


I thought that was the case everywhere.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> You are mostly correct, but destroying a traditional enemy and resources are historically big reasons for invasion and war.
> Those that do not learn the lessons of history are doomed to repeat them.


Russia has zero interest in destroying your country, your own government is already doing a pretty good job of it.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the Russians have invaded and are using Social Media and Politicians to destroy us. 
But, they would use AK 47/74 rounds as they would come prepared. if they need more ammo, they will go to Wal MArt.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> Russia has zero interest in destroying your country, your own government is already doing a pretty good job of it.


Come on now you do not even remotely believe that Russia has zero interest, do you? America has interest in destroying Russia and vice versa. Just the way that it is. Lack of opportunity, too much risk at the present time and nuclear deterrent prevents either trying militarily.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think the Russians have invaded and are using Social Media and Politicians to destroy us.
> But, they would use AK 47/74 rounds as they would come prepared. if they need more ammo, they will go to Wal MArt.


Well this....


> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


...has been known by Congress and others since 1963. Very curious how many of the goals appear to have been accomplished or in process.

The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

We have good people on both sides, this is not the worry. I do not trust either government and that is the concern. As far as meeting/trusting people on forums and what they say......I will leave that up to you.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Well this.......has been known by Congress and others since 1963. Very curious how many of the goals appear to have been accomplished or in process.
> 
> The Communist Takeover Of America - 45 Declared Goals


Almost all have been accomplished..


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Come on now you do not even remotely believe that Russia has zero interest, do you?


There is simply no need to bother and take a huge financial risk for the reason I stated above. Worry about your own government.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

America is more socialist than most realize. @TG is correct that this is due to the decay from with in. Can it be whipped up with secret agents and foreign money? Sure. But the problem is the morality of the masses. Unfettered illegal immigration will accomplish that end with taxpayer funded benefits and automatic voting rights without citizenship. It can not be accomplished by empowering the freaks alone.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> There is simply no need to bother and take a huge financial risk for the reason I stated above. Worry about your own government.


I did qualify that "if the opportunity arose" meaning if the reward was worth the risk it would be attempted. Certainly it would not be attempt with too much to lose. A large segment of the U.S. govt is compromised and should be dealt with.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Send me some Russians, Charlene and Mo be hungry and in to the beast they will go!


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

People prep for all kinds of stuff that is highly unlikely Zombie invasion or alien UFO invasion. 

I think the Russians invading the US is a more likely scenario and you guys are giving me crap about asking a simple question about what round the Russians would use??

I don't think asking about what round the Russians use is that ridiculous of a question. 

Its nice to know info like that for tactical advantages body armor/rifle caliber selection


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

bigz1983 said:


> People prep for all kinds of stuff that is highly unlikely Zombie invasion or alien UFO invasion.
> 
> I think the Russians invading the US is a more likely scenario and you guys are giving me crap about asking a simple question about what round the Russians would use??
> 
> ...


You're far more likely to get sexually probed by aliens than ever have the chance to shoot at Russians :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigz1983 said:


> I don't think asking about what round the Russians use is that ridiculous of a question.


It is an unnecessary Question as you already know what the common Russian military calibers are, so why would they use anything different?


----------



## bigz1983 (Mar 12, 2017)

This a general prepper forum for anything from Alien UFO invasion to Zombie invasion. 

I don't mock my fellow preppers for any wild crazy ideas. 

Have some respect man...


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> I agree. Vlad's trigger discipline scares the crap outta' me.
> 
> View attachment 69346
> 
> ...


Dam. Vladami at shot show?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

If the Russians did invade the US, they would get the shit shot out of them, unless they invaded California.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

KUSA said:


> If the Russians did invade the US, they would get the shit shot out of them, unless they invaded California.


The would probably use it as a staging area to launch an attack on the real USA.

The pelosies and boxers would be willing to help them out.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

KUSA said:


> If the Russians did invade the US, they would get the shit shot out of them, unless they invaded California.


I know that this is probably a crack at the liberal state of California but in reality it would be a bad choice. There are many Marine and Army bases and Naval stations on that coast. And even with all there stupid gun laws, there are many prior service members with plenty of guns. I'm sure Alaska has plenty of defense but I think that might be the easiest way to get troops on U.S. territory. Not much space in between countries there.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> Dam. Vladami at shot show?


Three different shows, judging from the color of his ties. Can you imagine one of our Presidents going to a gun show? The screaming and fainting of the snowflake class would be epic.


----------

